How could I become Pro in Front-End developement? - sumukha
======
akulbe
I'd like to interject a question here. I'm not a front-end dev, but when I
hear other front-end devs talk about stuff... several notables folks have
talked about _not_ chasing all the frameworks, because they're like fads, and
you can get burned if $COMPANY or $TEAM stops maintaining them.

Is following the newest shiny framework really the best path to being a pro,
or is it having a mastery of fundamentals?

~~~
gick
That's a good point, the plethora of frameworks is actually a burden for
front-end dev. Moreover the building process of moderns web-app is also a
jungle (webpack, rollup, browserify, npm...).

Getting started as a front-end dev can easily lead to choice paralysis about
framework as well as tutorial hell about building process.

On the other hand, mastering the fundamentals of JS isn't very fun in itself.
It requires lot of dry reading with few practical examples, if you have few
experience these examples are difficult to contextualize.

It may be more effective to pick one of the big three (Vue, Angular, React)
and get your hands into it by building some fun stuff. Once you'll have
practical knowledge, you'll have a better idea on what aspect of the
fundamentals are worth digging.

------
oblib
Learning APIs for different frameworks and tools is a good start. A good place
to start is TodoMVC.com.

I won't say this will get you to "Pro" status but you need at least a
familiarity with the tools of the trade to get headed that direction.

------
gick
Have lot of side Front-End projects using various frameworks. Most
importantly, your side projects should be fun and engaging to you.

------
itronitron
Listen to the users and the designers, work on a great team, and read the
source code of the frameworks you use as you learn them.

~~~
el_dev_hell
> work on a great team

This is number one. Working on a great team, regardless of work function, will
make you better than anything else.

Sucks how difficult a good team is to find.

